
How a Universal Basic Income Could Fuel Entrepreneurship - 11thEarlOfMar
http://www.geektime.com/2015/12/17/how-a-universal-basic-income-could-fuel-entrepreneurship/
======
sharemywin
Most Entrepreneurs probably have skills that pay way above poverty. Apple
founders worked for Atari, that kid that's building his own drive less car,
won bunch of hacking competitions to fund his project. Brilliant people don't
need a check for << less than poverty because they can find contract work at
high rates or get a job or go to college and if they're driven they will get
there project done anyway.

